# [Suggestion] WCA profiles "History" section organization option



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

Given how the "Competitions" section of the site has been changed, I speculate that the WCA is planning on similar changes for the "Persons" and "Results" sections. If so, I suggest that the WCA profiles include an organization option for the "History" section of profiles. The first option would be the same as it has always been (with a new layout), and named "Events". The other option would be "Competitions" and would allow people to see a competitor's results organized by competition, similarly to the "By Person" viewing option on competition result pages.

Do you agree or disagree? Answer in the poll.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 20, 2016)

I agree. it's a good idea. I don't see why not.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2016)

The WCA website is an open project. Anyone is welcome to propose a feature like this by filing an issue at https://github.com/cubing/worldcubeassociation.org


----------

